# windows xp password reset/recovery



## Jdokan (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone have/recommend password tool....I'm looking for FREE stuff...I can buy but this is not for me personally.....Ideas....Have tried a few of the web and not having much luck....most are linux based and I'm not....gui is better for me, but if well documented CL is okay...


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 7, 2007)

A great way to solve this is to use a bootable xp disc with some added toys.
I use the ihavethepassword disc at least once a day at work to get myself into passprotected systems from customers.
It can delete user passwords ; alter them or even add new admin users! 

It seems it's hard to get but if you can access the emule network you can get it here : 


```
ed2k://|file|IHaveThePassWord.%20iso|672249856|E060B82ECAD1E42445FA58F4B6AE302F|/
```

Using the disc is legal as long as the machine where you run it on has an xp license.


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks but that site isn't available to me here....Appreciate the help though.......


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok , i'll try to build you a mirror but it's going to take a while.
Keep a look on your PM box for a weblink


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Anyone have/recommend password tool....I'm looking for FREE stuff...I can buy but this is not for me personally.....Ideas....Have tried a few of the web and not having much luck....most are linux based and I'm not....gui is better for me, but if well documented CL is okay...



http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/

GUI bootable cd, will tell you the password.  Very easy to use.  Download it, burn it to disk, boot it up and run on the system you need a password for.


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 8, 2007)

That looks very promising! 
I'm gonna try that asap


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 9, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
> 
> GUI bootable cd, will tell you the password. Very easy to use. Download it, burn it to disk, boot it up and run on the system you need a password for.


this tool worked beautifully...thank you so much...had control of the laptop in minutes....Well DONE!!!

IOU: lunch, a couple of beers, being your UKI, whatever....thanks!!


----------



## Softix (Jan 31, 2008)

Have yout tried ?


Windows XP Login Recovery

Windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista, free online service or GBP 12.95 + VAT (GBP 15.22) for priority access 
 This website provides a tool (boot floppy) and a service (online cracking of Windows password hashes) to recover lost Windows XP passwords. It works for administrator accounts, it doesn't change the password just tells you the old one. It works with encrypted files (EFS) and password hashes. It even works if no passwords at all are known for the machine (as long as you have another computer with Internet access to view this website with). It does not work if the password has uncommon symbols in it.


----------



## reachmahesh (May 1, 2008)

Hi,
I have forget the password of my laptop. and its OS is win xp home edition. So can any one kindly help me by providing me the link to free bootable cd downloads.
I have tried the link that is already included, but failed to download the file from the link. I am not sure whether the link is still alive or not.

Can any one help me out to recover my win login.
Looking forward,
Thanks,
Mahesh kumar


----------



## Shicomm (May 1, 2008)

I recently found the live XP bootable disc again ; i'll make a mirror for you but it's gonna take a while...
Be patient


----------



## Shicomm (May 2, 2008)

And here it is  


```
http://files.filefront.com/ihtpiso/;10119618;/fileinfo.html
```
Just burn this iso file and start your computer from the cd you made.
You'll get an bootable xp version with numberous tools for password recovery and so


----------

